# QLD Palmy - Mini dream fish



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one Rod.

Very unusual for the area so hats off mate  .

I must admitt. I am very jealous....Bastard!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

DennisT said:


> Nice one Rod.
> 
> Very unusual for the area so hats off mate  .
> 
> I must admitt. I am very jealous....Bastard!


Thanks Dennis....that saves Lazybugger from commenting.


----------



## Streetkid (Dec 13, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere that dolphin fish are one of the fastest growing fish in the sea so probably why such a low min size. A fish the size you caught I believe would be close to only a year old.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Lay down mesire Rod, game over. Congrats mate gr8 vid.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice footage rod.
arent they cool looking fish.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to the club mate 'its a small club" Congrats Rod they light up real well don't they,mate you almost got them all now!
Salti did you learn something today if not well good luck for the coming season.


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice going Rod , would have been a great surprise considering the usual bye catch is bonito or mack tuna .
great to see you out enjoying such great conditions , would have loved to be out there as well.
Cheers Darren.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> hey Clive you still alive you old leathery scrotum? Yeah mate I'm onto it.


You mean hand on rod? :lol:


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice one rod! Would love to land a dolphin fish of any size


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

That's cool. Not something you hear being caught from a yak very often. Well done mate.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice fishing and nice footage mate. Love the underwater shots.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great work mate, I'm fairly certain that's the first mahi mahi I've ever heard of from a yak. And the second. And the third, fourth and fifth.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

congrats Rod, that is a great result mate.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Sweet clown tie! If Rod's a barometer, there might just be some good fishing this Summer for you guys.
Bastards.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I haven't checked but it was probably a HOF fish.
The only one I have heard of coming in on the yak was physcopath's small one from SWR, I think it was only in the 30's.
Such beautiful looking fish when they are lit up.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

That is an awesome pic, well done champ.
They have to be the most colorful/vibrant fish out there.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

A great shot. I'm interested to know how you got the underwater shots. Was this last of gopro or with a cover on phone?


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

well done rod

great footage and shot , the colours are rad . 
if you keep this up youll have a pretty amazing doco by the end of the season. maybe a koyaanisqatsi of kayak fishin.

cheers


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome, a fish not often seen. Top footage too, the adults must be a handfull!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for putting up that beautiful imagery Rod, gorgeous fish and they grow quickly too so I wouldn't be surprised if you hook up to a bull dolly soon enough if you keep revisiting that spot.


----------

